# BG-E20 grip for the 5D4



## szinski (Sep 14, 2016)

Just got my new BG-E20 for my 5D4 and thought I'd answer some questions that people had.

First, regarding the 5D3, the respective battery grips are not interchangeable. The BG-E11 will NOT fit the new 5D4.

Second, the BG-E20 does not include an AA battery tray like the BG-E11.

Third, the BG-E20 is weather sealed. There are rubber gaskets around the side of battery tray and around the base of the piece that goes up inside the camera.

Fourth, the BGM-E20L battery tray is a complete redesign over the BG-E11. For instance, on the BG-E11, the battery fits into a socket and mates with terminals on the tray. The tray terminals are routed to the front side of the tray where they contact terminals inside the grip. Not so with the BG-E20. The new tray holds the batteries, leaving the battery terminals exposed through holes in the bottom of the tray. This allows the battery contacts to mate directly with the contacts inside the grip.

The BG-E20 feels more substantial, it feels slightly heavier and less plasticky than the BG-E11. Tapping on the bottom of the empty BG-E11 produces a hollow sound, the BG-E20 is more dampened and "solid" sounding.

The BG-E20 also has a white "Canon" logo on the front.

All in all, the BG-E20 seems more robust with its weather sealing and solid build quality.


----------



## szinski (Sep 14, 2016)

Another change... the battery door from the camera is much easier to attach to the shaft of the new grip. You no longer have to retract the hinge pin to insert it into the holder, it just slides in sideways and closes now. Much simpler/easier design.


----------

